# Big Al's free shipping...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Picked it up from pt - as title says. I think today may be the last day for this. I just ordered a new filter and heater myself.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Think it covers substrate and other heavy things?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It does not cover heavy weight items.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

They even decided to extend until Dec. 5th; but today is the best day to order since you can double up on your VIP points.


----------



## Jerm (Nov 11, 2005)

Free Shipping Again Until January Second!!!


----------

